# Kinderrennrad 24" vs. kleines 28"



## 1x1speed (17. Mai 2018)

Moin miteinander,

auf Grund eines Unfalls (träumender Abbieger) wurde das 24" Rennrad meines Sohnes durch den mit 30kmh ungebremsten Einschlag in den SUV Radkasten recht arg beschädigt. Schon die Suche nach einer passenden Felge 540x13 32L schwarz Aero endete mit dem ernüchternden Ergebnis: unmöglich.

Frustriert begann ich nach Alternativen zu suchen um nicht beim nächsten Crash vor dem gleichen Problem zu stehen. Ein 28" Rad für einen 133cm großen Racer mit 61cm Schrittlänge. Ich bin dann auch mit vielen Anregungen vom Laufradmeister Schibbl, der auch schon einige Kinder mit Bikes ausgestattet hat versorgt worden. 

Schlussendlich bin ich auf ein KUOTA Kryon Rahmen gestossen, den es bereits in XXS gibt. Die Maße sind fast identisch mit denen seines 24" Rennrades. Ein weiteres Problem kam bei der Kurbellänge auf. Nach Bikefit sollte die Kurbellänge ungefähr 10% der Körpergröße betragen. Jetzt finde mal eine Kurbel mit 135 oder 140mm für ein BB386 EVO. Das Kürzen einer MICHE hatte ich zunächst in Betracht gezogen, hab aber noch Niemenden gefunden, der dies routiniert und exakt durchführt. Schlussendlich bin ich aber in England bei den Jungs von Kidsracing auf die COBB Kurbeln gestoßen die es in 145mm Länge 50/34Z für BB386 EVO gibt. 

Die Empfehlung für den KUOTA Kryon XXS ist allerdings für eine Schrittlänge von 64cm. Das Bike hab ich mit Pat von Kidsracing soweit komplettiert, dass auch die Übersetzungsbegrenzung von 5,66m passt (50Tx 19t auf 28c = 5.655m).  

Was ist Eure Einschätzung zur 28" Laufradgröße bei den Körpermaßen?

Sport frei!


----------



## joglo (17. Mai 2018)

Interessante Anfrage, denke nur, dass Du sich hier eher MTB Fans und Experten für Kinder-MTBs tummeln.
Ich selber habe auch keine Erfahrung mit Kinderrennrädern, meine erste Frage wäre aber warum denn nicht ein 26er in Betracht ziehen.
Zumindest vor eininger Zeit waren z.B. im Triathlonsport Räder mit 26er LR recht beliebt. Auch ein Giant TCR gab/gibt es mit 26er und sogar für Kinder/Kleinere gut geeignete nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr.
Falls es sowas mittlerweile neu rar wird (wie z.B. auch bei MTBs), lässt sich über Ebay Kleinanzeigen bestimmt ein Rad mit kleinen Rahmen finden, dass z.B. von einer Dame gefahren wurde. 
Bzgl. der Kurbeln werden sich die Anforderungen zu MTBs weniger unterscheiden. Entweder Erwachsenen-Kurbel kürzen lassen z.B. bei Kurbeltom oder eben die auch relative raren Modelle mit kurzen Längen z.B.140 oder 150mm nutzen.
Ich hab neulich eine 145mm Sinz gebraucht gekauft die vorher an einen Kinder-RR benutzt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (17. Mai 2018)

Ich finde auch 28" für 133cm noch sehr viel. Ich kenne sonst aber auch nur die Islabikes Luath - Serie als Anbieter von Kinder-Rennrädern.


----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2018)

Kidsracing wissen sicher schon gut, was sie tun

Ein bisschen extrem mutet es aber manchmal schon an: siehe https://twitter.com/kidsracing/status/993022328903798785
Ich denke, was geht und was nicht, hat auch sehr viel damt zu tun, wie sicher der Nachwuchs bereits unterwegs ist.

Ein weiterer Experte, mit dem Du mal sprechen könntest, ist Georg Preisinger mit Gusha. Der hat mit dem RCC Junior auch was Kleines im Programm: http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/custom-bikes/cyclocross/rcc-junior

Und Kidsracing haben neben Kuota ja eigentlich auch noch Scatto. Das JC28 Small käme ja auch in Frage


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe das deinem Sohn nichts passiert ist!


----------



## wintermute (17. Mai 2018)

26" Rennräder sind inzwischen so selten wie sonst irgendwas, leider.
Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Fort RO.7005.24 Rennrad für meine 10 Jährigen vor anderthalb Jahren erworben (über den Schwimmverein fand er plötzlich Triathlon toll, warum auch immer...?). das geht (hoffentlich) noch eine Weile. Es wird aber nicht mehr hergestellt. Wenn es zu klein wird schaue ich mal ob er überhaupt noch rennrad fahren will, evtl. ist der 12 jährige Bruder aus seinem rausgewachsen...
Nachfolger des Fort ist INTEC https://shop.ra-co.com/en/intec-f08-campagnolo-veloce-xenon-9s-black-f08ve9sw.html (gibt es auch als Rahmenset). Das sieht schon echt nett aus...

Was es für kleine 28" Modelle gibt, keine Ahnung, die Körpergrösse des Sohnes ist ja nun um einiges geringer als die kleinerer Frauen, da wird die Lust bestimmt sehr dünn und da wird es wohl bei entsprechenden Rennradspezialisten mehr expertise geben.
Bei dem nicht vermeidbaren "tuning" des Rennrades habe ich mich an die für diese Körpergrösse empfohlenen Kurbellängen aus dem MTB Bereich gehalten. Letztlich wurde es eine STRONGLIGHT IMPACT KID 34/44 - 155 mm.

Ich persönlich finde 28" schon ganz schön gross, aber auch im MTB Bereich werden die (Lauf-)Räder ja immer grösser (siehe VPACE), wenn der Rahmen durch seine Geometrie das entsprechend ausgleichen kann, warum nicht. Aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass auch bei Rennrädern viel nach dem Motto ".. er/sie wächst ja noch rein..." gekauft wird. Wobei die Modell-Auswahl und erst recht die Teileauswahl auch um Grössenordnungen geringer ist als im Kinder MTB Bereich.

Als 26" Modelle kenne ich da jetzt auch nur die Islabikes Luath Serie (auch in der PRO Edition), die sind aber eher Cyclocross orientiert. Aber 61 cm Innenbeinlänge ist auch bei Islabikes eher beim 24" Luath.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich evtl. doch noch mal auf 24" Radgrösse orientieren, selbt 26" könnte schon ein bissl zu gross sein...
Aber ich bin definitv kein Rennradfahrer und habe da auch kaum erfahrung ausser beim dran herumschrauben 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2018)

Ein 26er Renner ist mir noch eingefallen: JA26 von Worx-Bikes: http://worxbikes.com/junior-bikes/


----------



## joglo (17. Mai 2018)

Gebraucht gibt's doch durchaus ein paar 26er Renner mit kleinen Rahmen, z.B. dieses hier https://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-TCR-C...wUN9aui5x&clk_rvr_id=1534068635479&rmvSB=true
In der Tat könnte aber selbst ein 45cm Rahmen und 26LRS noch immer ein Stück zu groß sein


----------



## nik (17. Mai 2018)

Wie schaut es mit 650b aus? Verwendet Canyon für die kleinsten Rahmen der Frauenräder…


----------



## Aninaj (17. Mai 2018)

Ich finde 28" insofern kritisch, dass der Abstand zwischen Fuß und VR mit abnehmender Rahmengröße immer kleiner wird. Ich (167) fahre S Rahmen und hab hier und da Probleme, weil ich beim Einschlagen des VR mit dem Fuß dran hängen bleibe. Beim normalen Fahren fällt das nicht auf, aber wenn man an der Ampel stehen will, oder langsam um eine Kurve zirkelt, kann das schon unangenehm ausgehen. 

Je nachdem wie kurz die Kurbel am Ende ist, kann es grad passen. Bei einer extrem kurzen Kurbel würde ich aber vielleicht auch auf 27,5 ausweichen, damit das Trelager gegenüber dem Pedal nicht zu hoch kommt und insgesamt das Gefühl aufkommt auf einem eher stelzigen Rad unterwegs zu sein. Eventuell mal durchrechnen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (17. Mai 2018)

Schau dir mal die bikes von Scatto an:

http://www.scatto-bikes.com/fietsen/kids-race/

Die finde ich eigentlich sehr brauchbar mit ein paar Optimierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palsfjall (17. Mai 2018)

Eine brauchbare 24"-Felge findest Du hier (habe ich vor längerer Zeit selbst gekauft und bin zufrieden):
https://shop.ra-co.com/de/laufraeder.html?p=2
Bei Ra-Co gab es auch immer ein 28"-Jugendrahmen (Intec/Fort), der extrem klein war. BSA (hatte dieser Rahmen) hätte auch den Vorteil, dass Du Vierkant-Kurbeln benutzen kannst und damit eine gewisse Auswahl  bei den Kurbellängen hast. Angeblich sind die Kids mit 28" schneller, aber wenn ich sehe wie manche da drinne hängen...


----------



## chris5000 (18. Mai 2018)

> Bahnrad für unseren Junior 138cm groß.



Schnäppchen-Alarm, @LemonLipstick : https://www.evanscycles.com/hoy-meadowbank-650c-track-bike-EV195030


----------



## palsfjall (18. Mai 2018)

https://shop.ra-co.com/de/intec-f9-rahmen-28-alurahmen-rennrad-f9rs.html

...das ist der kleine 28"-Rahmen mit 42er Rahmenhöhe, den habe ich bei den Schülerrennen öfter mal im Einsatz gesehen.


----------



## KIV (19. Mai 2018)

Von Stronglight gibts ne schöne, recht günstige Road-Kurbel mit 2fach 110er 5Loch


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Mai 2018)

Ich finde 650B passend. Gibt's da passende Road Reifen? Gravel Reifen gibt es. Und nicht nur in superbreit.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Mai 2018)

Edit, Schwalbe Pro One gibt's in 650B x 25mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palsfjall (23. Mai 2018)

… die Reifen sind bei 650B das geringste Problem (noch). Zumindest wenn man auch Rennen fahren möchte:
https://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/...-fuer-u23-und-masters-zugelassen;n_43188.html
Der Unterschied zu den zumindest spärlich vorhandenen 571ern (650C) ist ohnehin nicht besonders groß.


----------



## 1x1speed (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle,

danke euch sehr für die ganzen Beiträge, das ist ja eine Menge Input! Meinem Sohn geht's auch wieder gut. Er hat zum Glück nur paar ordentliche Prellungen abbekommen. Das 26" wollte ich eigentlich überspringen um gleich zu Konsolidieren und nur noch 28" Teile besorgen zu müssen. 
Bei RaCo bin ich sogar bei der Felge für das 24" fündig geworden 541x13 https://shop.ra-co.com/de/mach-1-rj-project-24-felge-32-l-schwarz-541-c-safety-line-450g-430060.html 

Ich hab nun eine Konfiguration die passen sollte, die Maße des Rahmens sind bezüglich Höhe und Oberrohrlänge fast identisch mit seinem FORT RO 7005.24 nur eben mit den 700c Laufrädern:


Frame:  2018 Kryon (Red/Black Mosaic) for 28c tyres
Group:  Campagnolo Potenza 2x11 black (rear derailleur, derailleur, ergopower, brakes chain etc.)
Crank: COBB 145mm 48/34 

Cassette:  Miche light 18-29 Campagnolo
Handlebar: Super-compact HUP 340mm bars 

Stem Deda Zero2 40mm 

Wheels Mavic Aksium with Campa Freehub
Tires Mavic Yksion 28mm
Kidsracing.co.uk kann ich nur empfehlen,  die haben echt Plan von 700c custom Builds mit kleinen Rahmen für die kleinen Jungprofis. 

Sport Frei!


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Juni 2018)

1x1speed schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> danke euch sehr für die ganzen Beiträge, das ist ja eine Menge Input! Meinem Sohn geht's auch wieder gut. Er hat zum Glück nur paar ordentliche Prellungen abbekommen. Das 26" wollte ich eigentlich überspringen um gleich zu Konsolidieren und nur noch 28" Teile besorgen zu müssen.
> Bei RaCo bin ich sogar bei der Felge für das 24" fündig geworden 541x13 https://shop.ra-co.com/de/mach-1-rj-project-24-felge-32-l-schwarz-541-c-safety-line-450g-430060.html
> ...


Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau. Bitte hier posten!


----------



## 1x1speed (6. Juni 2018)

Hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack: https://www.instagram.com/p/BjKzv2oBIPD/?taken-by=kids_racing_uk

Leider hat der Großhändler an Kidsracing eine unvollständige Miche Kassette geliefert, so dass es noch etwas dauert.


----------



## 1x1speed (6. Juni 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Bezüglich Kurbel, gängige Shimano Road Kurbeln kann man sehr gut auf jedes gewünschte Maß kürzen. Anbei ein Bild von einer Shimano Compact in 140mm.



Das 24" Rennrad hab ich nun soweit wieder repariert, bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch eine kürzere Kurbel dran baue. Derzeit ist auf einem Vierkant 107mm Achse eine Miche 150mm mit 36/48 drauf. Mit seiner Größe sollte er 135 oder 140mm fahren, dann hat er auch wieder eine vernünftige Frequenz.

Hab bei Kidsracing.co.uk diese Kurbel gefunden, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die auch mit Doppelkettenblatt für das Rennrad funktionert.

Für das Kürzen fehlen mir die nötigen Werkzeuge. Akkuschrauber und Gewindeschneider sind vermutlich nicht geeignet, um genau zu arbeiten. Gibts da jemanden, der das für hinreichend gute Entlohnung fachgerecht durchführen kann? 

Sport frei!


----------



## palsfjall (7. Juni 2018)

Bei Miche-Kurbeln droht Dir noch ein anderes Problem. Die haben bis vor ein paar Jahren noch DIN ISO Vierkant verbaut und erst seit ein paar Jahren auf JIS umgestellt. Das sollte man unbedingt beachten. Kann Dir sonst passieren, dass Du sie nicht fest bekommst, weil die Kurbel zu weit drauf rutscht. Miche hat auf jeden Fall ne 145er Kurbel im Programm. Aber da droht schon das nächste Desaster. Die Miche Jugendkurbeln haben einen 116er Lochkreis (ein Campa-Standard aus den 70ern).


----------



## palsfjall (7. Juni 2018)

...desweiteren vermute ich mal, dass sich passend zu Deinem Aufbau Campagnolo Centaur Kurbeln (die Potenza sind hohl) hervorragend kürzen lassen. Der Ultra-Torque-Stummel läßt sich dabei sicher gut einspannen... Hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2018)

1x1speed schrieb:


> Gibts da jemanden, der das für hinreichend gute Entlohnung fachgerecht durchführen kann?
> 
> Sport frei!


@kurbeltom kann das sehr gut.


----------



## mwcycles (7. Juni 2018)

Kurbeln ab 140mm (manchmal auch schon ab 127mm) mit 110mm Lochkreis gibt es im BMX-Race Bereich, meistens mit JIS Vierkant und relativ günstig.


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2018)

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/s...op=DE&ef_id=WxlUTgAABRUFpW1F:20180607155038:s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1x1speed (8. Juni 2018)

Es ist soweit, hab ein erstes Bild vom aufgebauten Rad. Ich will Euch ein erstes Foto nicht vorenthalten. Noch ist die "Schöne Italienerin" auf dem Weg nach Deutschland.

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das fehlende Ritzel an der Kassette so korrekt ist. Warum weiß der Fuchs, Pat von Kidsracing.co.uk wusste das auch nicht und hatte dafür im Nachhinein auch keine Erklärung. Die Kassetten Miche Light Primato Campagnolo 11-fach 18-27 und 18-29 haben nur 10 Ritzel mit dem folgenden Hinweis in der Produktbeschreibung:

*Hinweis:* Bei den Versionen 18-27 Z und 18-29 Z handelt es sich um Kassetten, die so breit bauen wie eine 11-fach Kassette, bei denen aber das 11. Ritzel fehlt. Das Schaltwerk muss entsprechend angepasst werden (H-Schraube). 

Die 18er Kassette ist notwendig um die U11er Übersetzung bei 622x28 hinzubekommen. Hat jemand mit der Kassette schon Erfahrungen? Da die Kassette ja aus Einzelnen Ritzeln und Spacern besteht könnte ich ja eine zweite kaufen und das 26er Ritzel, welches nicht bei der 18-29er dabei ist einsetzen. 

Sport frei!


----------



## palsfjall (8. Juni 2018)

Dass bei der 18er Version das 11. Ritzel fehlt ist mir neu. Es würde aber Sinn machen, wenn dadurch die Kassette nach links rutscht. Denn ob das 18er Ritzel auf der äußersten Position in den Rahmen passt ist in den meisten Fällen fraglich. Davon abgesehen muss auch das Schaltwerk damit klarkommen, mittlerweile sind die ja meist nur für 11 oder 12 Zähne fürs kleine Ritzel ausgelegt.


----------



## mwcycles (8. Juni 2018)

Bei der 18-27 Kassette ist es ja logisch, dass es nur 10 Ritzel sind, halbe Zähne gibt es nicht... und die 18-29 ist wohl nur eine Variante davon.


----------



## wintermute (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Zur Frage der Kombinierbarkeit verschiedener Miche-Kassetten. Ich habe zwar keine 11er Kasstten, sondern nur "10er", aber habe am WE ganeu das gemacht: 
Aus einer 14-30 und einer 16-25 habe ich eine 16-30 gemacht. Aus genau dem Problem, dass die maximalübersetzung bei Rennrädern für die Kinder begrenzt ist. Habe idiotischerweise beim Kurbelkauf nicht die Kurbel mit dem 42er-Blatt sondern dem 44er-Blatt als gresses Blatt gekauft und damit war dann das 14er Ritzel zu klein für die geforderte Maximalentfaltung vom 5,66(?) m. Ein passendes Kettenblatt hätte so viel gekostet wie eine neue komplettkurbel und so habe ich "gebastelt".
War absolut problemlos.
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## palsfjall (12. August 2018)

... und?  Schon fleißig getestet? Schreib doch mal, ob ihr zufrieden seid oder noch etwas verändert werden mußte. Fährt er mit 28" besser?


----------



## LockeTirol (15. August 2018)

Vielleicht ist es ja interessant, wir sind gerade mit einem Gravel/Allroad Renner am experimentieren. Mit 650B Laufrädern. Der Rahmen kann auch mit Umwerfer aufgebaut werden. Passt ab Körpergröße ca. 140cm.


----------



## 1x1speed (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

hab es immer wieder verpennt hier mal zu antworten. Seit Mitte Juni hat er das Rennrad nun und es kam auch gleich auf einer Pflastersteintour zum Einsatz. Vorab musste ich bei der KUOTA Aero Stütze die Aufnahme nach unten drehen, sonst hätte ich die Stütze kürzen müssen. So Sitzt er super auf dem Bike. Mit Schrittlänge von 61,5 ist es an der unteren Grenze, was man beim Fahren an der etwas unruhigen Hüfte sehen kann und beim Überstand kommt er grad so auf den Boden.
Das Laufverhalten ist jedoch super. Durch die größeren Räder wesentlich ruhiger und auch ruppige Stücken mit Kopfsteinpflaster rollt es gut drüber. Besonders gut ist auch die Wahl des 32cm breiten Lenkers, so hält der Junior die Ellenbogen unbewusst näher zusammen und hat damit eine aerodynamischere Position. Wir haben mittlerweile ordentliche Touren gemacht. Es war für Ihn kein Problem 80 -100km fahren mit nur 1-2 Stopps um Getränke nachzufüllen. es rollt eben .
Auf dem Weg durch die Stadt zum und im Training nimmt er allerdings noch sein 24" Rennrad, da ist der Carbonrenner doch zu schade, da auch einige in seiner AK das Gruppenfahren noch nicht richtig beherrschen.

Um auf die 5,66 Übersetzungslänge zu kommen, habe ich auf die Kurbel anstatt des 50er ein 46 dran geschraubt. Nun hat er 46:18 mit 28mm Mavic Yksion Reifen. Das 46 Kettenblatt ist zwar beim Schalten nicht ganz so optimal, weil sich der Umwerfer bedingt durch die Sockelmontage nicht weiter nach unten verschieben lässt. Aber wenn Junior mit Gefühl hoch schaltet, dann landet die Kette nicht rechts neben dem Kettenblatt.

Sport frei!


----------

